# Bailey the kitty



## MyMandB (May 6, 2016)

Meet my kitty! She is a year old tabby kitty and loves to play, and cuddle. She has a cute personality and loves attention! She LOVES hair ties and will chase them. She loves taking naps with mommy! Bailey the kitty loves adventures and play time.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

She looks like she's right in her element. Does she go out?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, she looks very sweet.  And curious! Is she a silver or brown tabby?


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

Baily looks very sweet and happy. Lucky to have you loving her.Post more pics if possible.


----------



## MyMandB (May 6, 2016)

Here are more photos!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## MyMandB (May 6, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## MyMandB (May 6, 2016)

Greenport ferals said:


> She looks like she's right in her element. Does she go out?


No not yet we just got her. She is an indoor cat but we will let her out every now and then (only with us watching). She can't go out by herself because our road is just to dangerous other wise we would let her out on her own daily.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Aww she is pretty


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

She looks like she's very curious. She's a pretty girl.


----------



## MyMandB (May 6, 2016)

She is silver tabby


----------

